# joint task force = διακλαδική δύναμη επιχειρήσεων



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2008)

Μάλλον φανταστική υπηρεσία αντικατασκοπίας, με πλήρη τίτλο U.S. Joint Task Force on Intelligence.
Αμερικανική Κοινή Τακτική Δύναμη Αντικατασκοπίας;


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 24, 2008)

Το Joint Task Force, το βρήκα ως:
Μικτή ή κοινή ομάδα δράσης και
Κοινή στρατιωτική δύναμη και
Κοινή Επιτροπή, καθώς και Κοινή Διοίκηση. Σε βοηθάνε καθόλου αυτά;
Επίσης, το βρήκα και αμετάφραστο σε άρθρο εφημερίδας: Ο τάδε διοικητής και αρχηγός της JTF....


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2008)

Ναι, βοηθάνε αρκετά. Ευχαριστώ, Par.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2008)

Το "Joint" το αποδίδουμε με το "Διακλαδικός/ή/ό" και με αυτό δηλώνουμε την προέλευση των στελεχών ή/και το εύρος της δικαιοδοσίας - δηλαδή μία Διακλαδική Επιτροπή στελεχώνεται από αξιωματικούς όλων των κλάδων των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων και οι εισηγήσεις της αφορούν επίσης όλους τους κλάδους των Ε.Δ.


----------



## Earion (Mar 18, 2010)

*Joint task force* = *Μικτή δύναμη επιχειρήσεων*

Αντιγράφω και πάλι από το _Σύγχρονο διακλαδικό λεξικό στρατιωτικής ορολογίας_, Θεόδωρου Γιαννούτσου, Εκδόσεις Τουρίκη, 1997.

Έχω ζητήσει την κατανόησή σας που ξεθάβω παλιές και ξεχασμένες υποθέσεις, αλλά καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι, πού ξέρεις, μπορεί κάποιος εκεί έξω να ψάχνει για την απάντηση και, αφού μπορεί να τη βρει εδώ χάρη στο Γκουγκλ, αμαρτία δεν είναι;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2010)

Καλά έκανες και το ξέθαψες, Earion, για να μου δώσεις την ευκαιρία να επαναλάβω ότι το *joint* αποδίδεται *διακλαδικός*. Έτσι και στον Οδηγό Νατοϊκής Ορολογίας τής Στρατιωτικής Σχολής Ξένων Γλωσσών (Δεκέμβριος 2002), έτσι και σε πληθώρα έγκριτων ιστοτόπων (π.χ. μια απλή γκουγκλερεύνηση εδώ: http://www.google.com/search?q=joint+%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE+nato&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1). Ελπίζω ο κος Γιαννούτσος να το διορθώσει σε νεότερη έκδοση του λεξικού του.


----------



## Earion (Mar 18, 2010)

Zazula, έχεις δίκιο ότι με την εισαγωγή της έννοιας της διακλαδικότητας, η οποία στην Ελλάδα δεν μετράει και πολλά χρόνια*, το *Joint* μεταφράζεται σταθερά και κατά σύστημα "διακλαδικός". Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όροι που υπήρχαν από παλιά, όπως στην περίπτωσή μας το *joint task force*, θα πρέπει να υποχρεωθούν σε προσαρμογή. Ο σκοπός της επέμβασής μου ήταν μάλλον να διορθωθεί η μετάφραση του task force, που δεν ήταν σωστή. Θα ρωτήσω να μάθω συγκεκριμένα αν όντως η όλη φράση joint task force πρέπει να αποδοθεί ως "διακλαδική δύναμη επιχειρήσεων", που σημαίνει ότι το λεξικό του Γιαννούτσου χρειάζεται διόρθωση. Στο μεταξύ σ' ευχαριστώ που μου υπέδειξες τον Οδηγό Νατοϊκής Ορολογίας· είναι χρήσιμος.

*Για να μην πω ότι εν τοις πράγμασι έχει από πολύν καιρό εγκαταλειφθεί...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2010)

Ορθώς· task force = δύναμη επιχειρήσεων | δύναμη κρούσης.

Για το joint = μικτός νομίζω συνεχίζει να λέγεται για το πάλαι ποτέ μικτό όργανο ελέγχου (στρατονομία, ναυτονομία, αερονομία), τον Μικτό Λόχο Στρατονομίας (ΜΛΣΝ) του Υπ.Εθ.Α. και τον Μικτό Λόχο Απόδοσης Τιμών (ΜΛΑΤ) της Προεδρικής Φρουράς.


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2010)

*joint task force = διακλαδική συνδυασμένη δύναμη επιχειρήσεων*

Έχω επιτέλους διεξοδική απάντηση για το ζήτημα –-είχαν την καλοσύνη να μου εξηγήσουν από το Μεταφραστικό του Γενικού Επιτελείου Στρατού. Όντως η τάση είναι να μεταφράζεται σταθερά το _Joint _ως «διακλαδικός». Αλλά όχι παντού και πάντα. Πρώτα πρώτα το επίθετο «διακλαδικός» χρησιμοποιείται για επίπεδο επιχειρήσεων πιο πάνω από το _τακτικό_*, που σημαίνει από επίπεδο σχηματισμού και ανώτερο (δεν έχει νόημα ένας «διακλαδικός» λόχος στρατονομίας), δηλαδή από τάγμα/σύνταγμα και ανώτερο. (Ειδικά την περίοδο των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του 2004 είχε σχηματιστεί ένα ειδικό «διακλαδικό τάγμα» ραδιο-βιο-χημικού πολέμου για την αντιμετώπιση ενδεχομένων περιστατικών). Έπειτα, το «διακλαδικός» δεν προσδιορίζει την προέλευση τόσο όσο την αποστολή της μονάδας.
Όσο για το *joint task force*, τώρα πια η συμμαχική ορολογία το θέλει *joint combined task force*, δηλαδή και *διακλαδική *και *συνδυασμένη *(από πολλές χώρες) δύναμη.
Πάντως όλα είναι προσωρινά και υπό αίρεση, αναμένοντας το επίσημο εγχειρίδιο του ΝΑΤΟ, το οποίο αργεί απελπιστικά πάνω από πενταετία...

*Τακτικό (tactical) είναι το χαμηλότερο επίπεδο επιχειρήσεων, επιχειρησιακό (operational) το μέσο, και στρατηγικό (strategic) το ανώτερο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2010)

Πολύ χρήσιμη η προσθήκη τού κριτηρίου (με βάση το επίπεδο επιχειρήσεων) για την επιλογή απόδοσης του _joint_. :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 23, 2010)

Zazula, ευχαριστώ, και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διορθωθεί η επικεφαλίδα του νήματος


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Καλά έκανες και το ξέθαψες, Earion, για να μου δώσεις την ευκαιρία να επαναλάβω ότι το *joint* αποδίδεται *διακλαδικός*. Έτσι και στον Οδηγό Νατοϊκής Ορολογίας τής Στρατιωτικής Σχολής Ξένων Γλωσσών (Δεκέμβριος 2002), έτσι και σε πληθώρα έγκριτων ιστοτόπων (π.χ. μια απλή γκουγκλερεύνηση εδώ: http://www.google.com/search?q=joint+%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE+nato&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1). Ελπίζω ο κος Γιαννούτσος να το διορθώσει σε νεότερη έκδοση του λεξικού του.



Όντως, το Joint αποδίδεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο ως _"διακλαδικός"_, σήμερα πλέον. 



Earion said:


> Zazula, έχεις δίκιο ότι με την εισαγωγή της έννοιας της διακλαδικότητας, η οποία στην Ελλάδα δεν μετράει και πολλά χρόνια*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Για να μην πω ότι εν τοις πράγμασι έχει από πολύν καιρό εγκαταλειφθεί...



Για την ιστορία: 



> Joint: Βλέπε Μικτός
> 
> Μικτός: Είναι όρος που χαρακτηρίζει δραστηριότητες, επιχειρήσεις, Μονάδες κλπ, στις οποίες μετέχουν περισσότεροι από ένας Κλάδοι Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων ενός κράτους (Όταν δεν μετέχουν όλοι οι κλάδοι, πρέπει να προσδιορίζονται οι μετέχοντες π.χ. Μικτός Στρατού - Ναυτικού).
> 
> Ο όρος είναι συνώνυμος του διακλαδικός.



Από τον ΣΚ 42-1, Αθήνα Μαρτιος 1983.


----------

